# how to feed Green Terror wrigglers



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

So, first time raising Green Terror fry, don't want to take them away from parents so how the heck do I feed them with the filters creating such a current in the tank?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the sponges you put on the intake tube should collect food or add a sponge filter and hopefully they will feed on that. are the parents the only other fish in the tank?
when they r free swimming is the time to start feeding them. if it was me tho i would set up a fry tank.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

parents often stir up the gravel, or grind up the food they get to let the fry eat. Most cichlid fry (these types) are not too fussy, the should eat ground up flakes, or pellets, Of course they would love baby brine shrimp!


----------

